# Which IELTS centre to go in Melbourne



## yshin (May 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

This could be a long shot but thought that I give it a try.

Can anyone suggest which IELTS centre to go in Melbourne for higher possibility to score above 7 in the exam? I have heard tons of rumours of _'XXX IELTS centre is ripping off international students' money' _, _'XXX IELTS centre is more generous in giving marks than XXX.'_ or _'BC is better than IDP, vice versa.'_

I also heard that if you sit your IELTS in suburb, it would be easier to get a higher score than sitting in the CBD. Not sure if this is true.

I am just wondering if anyone who had done their IELTS exam in Melbourne can post their personal experience here for others as a reference. It doesn't matter if you had score high or low. Sharing is caring.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2013)

It doesn't matter where you take the test. It is an international test with set rules and standards. They are government and DIAC regulated and monitored centres. If there were inequalities, scams or privillages given to results which come outside of the permitted regulations from a specific centre they would be closed by the authorities and their results not accepted by DIAC.


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

yshin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This could be a long shot but thought that I give it a try.
> 
> ...



Hi Yshin,

I took IELTS in Melbourne in Feb 2013. I took it at IDP test centre GF 373 Lonsdale St.
I’m not in a position to compare IDP with any other test centres as this was my first experience taking IELTS and obviously I haven’t tried any other test providers. 
It was a good experience overall. I decided IDP because it was in CBD and conveniently reachable. Also, all their initial processes were online whilst other test centers required your physical presence while applying for the test and filling the form. 
The difference in IDP, as far as I know is, their speaking test is scheduled 1-2 days before other tests and the finger prints/photograph and form completion is done on the day of speaking test. The entire process was trouble-free and straightforward with able support from their officers.




------


----------



## yshin (May 10, 2013)

Thanks _shel and Chembata. Your inputs are useful and helpful.


----------



## austrotter (May 11, 2013)

I gave my first attempt in Australia at RMIT, Swanston street. Two reasons why I went for it .. 

1)RMIT doesnt really consider IELTS as a business to bring in students like IDP as a consultancy; rather RMIT offers english courses alongside mainstream Uni courses.
2) RMIT does all the components on the same day, which meant I may not have to spend another day to go to the test center again.

And in my first attempt, I ended up with the scores in my signature. 

Cheers


----------



## yshin (May 10, 2013)

Very impressive IELTS result austrotter!


----------



## orange11 (Apr 9, 2015)

I agree that RMIT is more generous than IDP.

I took IELTS with IDP (in the city) 3 times but didn't get the score I needed for the writing module. The last 2 tries were very frustrating as I only needed an extra .5 in writing. I made an appeal, or remark as they call it, but IDP was unyielding.

Finally I decided to try RMIT (in the city too). In just one go I got the score that I needed when I thought I actually did worse in writing than my previous attempts with IDP. Made me realize that IDP have too high a standard or probably that's because IDP is running a business after all.


----------



## orange11 (Apr 9, 2015)

I agree that RMIT is more generous than IDP.

I took IELTS with IDP (in the city) 3 times but didn't get the score I needed for the writing module. The last 2 tries were very frustrating as I only needed an extra .5 in writing. I made an appeal, or remark as they call it, but IDP was unyielding.

Finally I decided to try RMIT (in the city too). In just one go I got the score that I needed when I thought I actually did worse in writing than my previous attempts with IDP. Made me realize that IDP have too high a standard or probably that's because IDP is running a business after all.


----------



## onedream (Sep 7, 2017)

austrotter said:


> I gave my first attempt in Australia at RMIT, Swanston street. Two reasons why I went for it ..
> 
> 1)RMIT doesnt really consider IELTS as a business to bring in students like IDP as a consultancy; rather RMIT offers english courses alongside mainstream Uni courses.
> 2) RMIT does all the components on the same day, which meant I may not have to spend another day to go to the test center again.
> ...


HI Austrotter,

I'm battling with ielts at the moment, always short in writing with 0.5. I have written the exams in Monash university 3 times. It looks like I now have to consider RMIT, but I just checked they only have RMIT WORLD ENGLISH in Bourke street. Is it the same place you gave ur exam or does RMIT offer two test centres in Melbourne?


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey guys, just had a bad experience with RMIT in 2018.

I’m quite skeptical about their remarking system. I’m an Australian Citizen and working in Government department. Took IELTS test and achieved 6.5 in writing. Applied for reval (EOR). Today, was the 13th day, i have called them at 3:00pm and the receptionist took my detail and checked it online and replied me that revaluation result hasent been up yet and suddenly, after half an hour they sent me an email that there is no change in my result.

Morever, 4 of my other friends applied revaluation on the same day and they havent got any answer. Why? May be i gave them a call and examiner straight away checked my answer paper! Thats a pretty fast service by RMIT wow!

Beaware guys! Better try somewhere else not even sure if they send their test to IDP as they mention ( There is no track or proof) and you have to pay 176$ for just nothing and you cannot question them.

P.S. During the exam, most of the examiners behaviour was also rude.
Go for PTE or other test centres are better!


----------

